# Plattekill in west catskills after 6inc plus feel. 30dollar



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2011)

Well got to platty at 930am would have been 9am but 2snow plows went side by side on picture- from newburgh to new palzt exit to exit30 mph not much snow on highway ,any way great day to ski,lots of powder on trails for morn I say u feel some hard pact under great fluffy knee high snow,temps in 20s most of day,I do love great conditions they has 5dollar for coffee and eggs nice older cashier,should be crowed this weekend coming up its 15dollat to ski plattkill fri sat and sun that's 3days for 45dollar amazing value


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2011)

dat rawks!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2011)

It was sweet spot in way out of the way were it snows


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2011)

I was there yesterday as well, really nice day. Did it really get into the 20s? Felt like it, but forecast only called for a high of 12. Anyway, I put  a trip report with pics here: http://www.nyskiblog.com/p/harvey-road-forum.html#nabble-td2315850 . Sorry as per rules  of the Plattekill Challenge, I can't put same TR on another site. Already won 2 free lift tix, working on the next two 

Here's one pic from yesterday, great day!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 23, 2011)

Sick!!!!


----------



## belskier (Jan 24, 2011)

cant figure why they continue to groom blockbuster, i guess moguls coming together on plunge, freefall, etc?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2011)

Actually my report was from friday,


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Actually my report was from friday,



OK, that explains it. :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jan 26, 2011)

belskier said:


> cant figure why they continue to groom blockbuster, i guess moguls coming together on plunge, freefall, etc?



Main reason was to level out the snowmaking whales and press down some of the natural into base.  You will like it in late march when you are zipperlineing soft bumps when it is 55 degrees.  The mountain is in excellent shape right now.  Best it has been in years.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Main reason was to level out the snowmaking whales and press down some of the natural into base.  You will like it in late march when you are zipperlineing soft bumps when it is 55 degrees.  The mountain is in excellent shape right now.  Best it has been in years.



Yep


----------



## jfrenchu (Jan 27, 2011)

I see alot of people seem to like platekill.I have skiied every ny mtn and always passed this by.seems a bit on the small side so I;ve always opted for windham hunter even belleayre.I think I'll check it out finally next week


----------



## belskier (Jan 27, 2011)

i hope you check it out, it is a special place, 100%


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes it is,great conditions now,greatest catskiill area,just drive after bellaire is 20minutes pass watch the signs for platty,at the end of a mtn road goes a few miles,go to potterbrothers.com for discount ticket to catskills and liftopia acom. for 39dollar ticket great place no lone great food steep and more snow,then southern vermont gets


----------



## abc (Jan 27, 2011)

I like Plattekill more than Belleayer. So I drive the extra 20 minutes to get there, figure the extra drive time would be more than paid back by not having any lift lines. 

Mid-week, when Plattekill is closed, Bellearye is my choice. Or Hunter, if I can score a deal.


----------



## zyk (Jan 28, 2011)

Even when its bad its good...
And when its good its spectacular...
For whatever reason I always have a good day at Plattekill.  It is my standard for Fridays,  other midweek days I go to Hunter.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't pass up this 15$ bargin.  But I can't find anybody to go w/ , making the treck solo from L.I. will suck but... Any other AZers gona be there?


----------



## abc (Jan 29, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> I can't pass up this 15$ bargin.  But I can't find anybody to go w/ , making the treck solo from L.I. will suck but... Any other AZers gona be there?


I believe the $15 deal was only for mid-week.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 30, 2011)

*Doooht*

:





abc said:


> I believe the $15 deal was only for mid-week.[/QUOTE
> 
> WOW GOOD CALL, guess I should look at a calendar:-o :beer: thanx for the headz up That would have been an epic fail


----------



## dmc (Jan 30, 2011)

Plattekill is to Belleayre as Sugarbush is to Killington...

Totally worth the extra drive...


----------



## jfrenchu (Feb 1, 2011)

I see they have a special for the 1st 100 people.any idea as to what time I'd have to get there to grab this deal.wasn't planning on that early but 15 bucks is a good deal.thanks


----------



## krisskis (Feb 4, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 5, 2011)

krisskis said:


> twinplanx said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...


----------

